# Short-barrel Gold Dots



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I called Speer the other day and they called me back today about the SB Gold Dots. I asked the tech rep how they were different and he said the bullet design is a bit different to aid in expansion at lower velocities. Also, it's got a faster burning powder than the non-SB rounds, so it gets going faster. I imagine it would increase recoil a bit. I'm guessing it would increase chamber pressure over a standard round, and would be similar to a +P, but with the SB bullet design. Just thought I'd clear this up for everyone.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've been wanting to try the .38s, but I can't find them anywhere locally, and the online price for one box plus shipping is enough to make a guy :vom::smt078

I'm hoping someone will decide to stock a few boxes eventually.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

@fhf

Are the bullet weights different than standard rounds? Are their dimensions the same? 

Chamber pressure is related to several things all at once. 
-If they took off .04 from the overall diameter it would decrease the force needed to push it out the barrel. (unlikely they'd do that, but still a question to ask them if you can) 
-Bullet weight is also relative. If they dropped it from [email protected] 230g to 200g, that is also a substantial change for pressures. 
- Powder burn rates are some what of an 'iffy' topic for me in pistols. I realize they have their place, but if I recall correctly, 70% of the velocity generated by firing is done so at ignition, and the rest as it builds pressure thru the barrel. 

Personally, and this isn't an attack but some advice, I think you'd be better served working on stance, grip, recoil management with your body, than you would be served by worrying about bullet impulse. That's not to say that it isn't an important part of the decision if you are looking at a new caliber, but as I understand it, you already have a .45, so I'd worry more about finding a round that cycles your pistol reliably and focus on recoil management, grip, stance.

Besides, the bullet is gone from the pistol long before the recoil operation even begins. Google or Youtube some slow mo pistol stuff, you'll see what I mean (I'm at work or I'd do it and link it). The bullet is gone, so focusing on the bullet really isn't going to improve your shooting. 

The worst bullet design is still going to do really bad things if you had to shoot a bad guy with one. Hell, I'd hate being shot with a .25 just as much as being shot with a .45. I sometimes think that all the hype about different bullet designs is just to make more money. Ball ammo is nasty in it's own right. The only reason I prefer to carry HP's is because they stop in things faster, rather than punching holes thru many things I may not have intended on punching holes in, and any modern HP will do that in spades.

Thanks for the info on the Speer's though, still interesting.

Zhur


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm not concerned with bullet design by any stretch. I'll use a SB Gold Dot, Corbon DPX, Hornady TAP, Federal Hydra-shok, Remington Golden Saber, Wnchester Ranger SXT, Magtech Guardian Gold, or whatever as long as:

1. It's available.
2. It's a premium defense round.
3. It cycles reliably in my gun.

I just thought I'd give them a call and see what was different about the SB design out of curiousity, and I know there were some people on here who wanted to know.

It's a 230gr bullet...the .40S&W is 180gr for SB, and the 9mm is 124gr. They used the heaviest available loads for .45 auto and .40, but went with 124gr for 9mm instead of 147gr. I'm sure they have their reasons.

However, I do want a load that will reliably expand in a human...not so much increasing a wound channel's size because .451" from ball ammo is pretty big, but so it doesn't go sailing out the back and hit someone/something behind the BG.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Good, informative, factual post, *fhf*. Modified bullet design and faster-burning powder. Makes sense. Thanks for making the effort to call - and for posting it.


----------



## grb (Apr 5, 2008)

FHF, thanks for the effort. I have seen the SB stuff and wondered as well what the difference was.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

No problem guys. I remember someone said that they were tested out of 4" barrels, which is true, but that doesn't mean the bullet design is any different.

As far as I know, I need all the help I can get when it comes to expansion. A 3" barrel doesn't give a lot of room for acceleration, so a faster burning powder and a design that expands at lower velocities would be a plus. The 185gr and 230gr Gold Dots cycled fine in the Nite Hawg, so I imagine the 230gr SB Gold Dots would as well.

Ordering them online might be a bit expensive, but all I need is a box. Test a full mag, and if they cycle well, I've got another full mag for SD. Obviously training and mindset are key in SD, as well as making every shot count. If 10 rounds of .45 auto HPs to COM can't take someone down, nothing will.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I need all the help I can get when it comes to expansion.


Beer works for me in that regard. :mrgreen:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Beer works for me in that regard. :mrgreen:


Lol, NICE.


----------

